# sig 225 help



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a co-worker who is going to trade in a like new p225 that is approx. 15 yrs old. He offered me first dibs on it if I was interested but I am not sure what it is worth. I am also not very familiar with this model although I did do some searching. If anyone could offer any pros or cons and most importantly an acceptable price range i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

They are out of production. They are single stack, but that makes them better for concealability. I still want one, but when I come across them they are usually european ones with an extremely heavy trigger. Every one wants about 5-7hundred for them. Feel it. If you like it, buy it. Thats what I do. I feel confident it is reliable, but check it out first if you can.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The P225 is an excellent example of a German single stack nine. These were issued to the German police at one time. Like most Sigs, very reliable. Mine has a decent trigger pull, 9.5 DA and 3.5 SA. If you can buy it in the $400 to $500 range, you would be doing okay. If you like the feel of it, no reason not to have one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good pistol. The P225 was one of the three pistols to come out the German tests for military/border guard pistols a couple decades ago. This test also resulted in the HK P7 and the Walther P5, if memory serves.

Just a little caveat if you plan to carry it. The trigger guard is longer than other SIGs (the tests demanded shooting with a gloved finger), so it won't fit in a lot of tightly-molded holsters for other SIGs. Galco, for example, has nothing for it because of the trigger guard issue.

Not sure I'd buy one if I could get a P239 for around the same price.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

The German Made P225 is an excellent pistol. It is single stacked. The double stacked version if the same basic pistol is the P228. Neither are made anymore. If you have the original box, papers and 2 mags you are good to go. The extra wood grips, if available would be a plus!

There had been several P6's brought into the USA, which were P225's made for a police/military unit. IMHO, the P225 will keep it's value more then the p6's are the 225's have been care for more by the owners and were purchased New...

Good Luck! If you decide to Pass, please email me with the asking price and pictures if they are available. I wouldn't mind picking a P225 up..


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

he offered it to me for 380 and it comes with a holster and some extra ammo

is this a good deal??


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, it's a good deal.. - again assuming it's like new, factory Box, 2 magazines, manual , maybe a test target, made in W. Germany and a holster to boot. If this is what you are getting and you are looking for a P225 - it's a nice deal.

If you don't want it, please email me the sellers information and I will maybe pick it up myself.

[email protected] is my email.

Guys.. Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Buy it and never look back. I bought a surplus from Europe for $350 and it shoots like a dream. You won't be disapointed.


----------

